# Azithromycin/Zithromax



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

I just got prescribed this antibiodic medication and was wondering if it could potentially worsen DP/DR?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

simplynothing said:


> I just got prescribed this antibiodic medication and was wondering if it could potentially worsen DP/DR?


While there are a few antibiotics that can be a problem (very low risk though), most haven't had any bad reports in this regard. The risk of not treating your infection is greater than the risks of the medicine.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

Visual Dude said:


> While there are a few antibiotics that can be a problem (very low risk though), most haven't had any bad reports in this regard. The risk of not treating your infection is greater than the risks of the medicine.


I've taken a similar antibiotic for an ear infection without any adverse effects on my DP/DR so hopefully this will hold true to this medication as well.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Ive been on several rounds of antibiotics with dp and haven't noticed them making it worse.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Ive been on several rounds of antibiotics with dp and haven't noticed them making it worse.


 What was the name of the antibiotic?


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

simplynothing said:


> What was the name of the antibiotic?


I've been on numerous antibiotics to the point I've had allergic reactions. I haven't noticed any increase in DP/DR. Augmentin / Amoxicillin are the most widely prescribed, but when they don't work then they use the big guns.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

Ive just gotten it prescribed for a upper respiratory infection, but I'm hesitant to take it. Ive had this upper respiratory infection for the last couple of weeks.


----------

